# '97 Altima rough Idle



## tomtom17 (Jun 10, 2006)

1997 Altima.. Idle was irratic .. Would run ok then start to miss , would about cut off at idle so forth and so on.. Found connector at MAF meter, sensor to be loose.. Replacement *cost will be 600 dollars... *I found one at salvage yard,, 50 dollars... I cut back the wire harness on the "new" one about 8 inches..Mechanic was able to install it..... total cost was 115 dollars... I hope this works.. Thanks to all in this forum.. All the searches that I have done here has helped me a great deal..


----------

